# Patch 3.1.2  zerstört Spielebalance



## Mastermind83 (8. April 2015)

*Patch 3.1.2  zerstört Spielebalance*

Nach dem gestrigen Update ist das Spiel so gut wie garnicht mehr zu gebrauchen nach dem der Patch aufgespielt wurde wurden viele Balance Bäume der verschiedenen Klassen in Swtor geändert so das es vom Spaß Faktor komplett gesunken ist teilweise haben Spieleklassen Schadenseinbrüche um bis zu 600 DPS. Viele der nicht PVP Spieler behaupten das diese Balance Änderung zu stande kam weil einige der Spieleklassen Overpowerd gewesen wären im PVP Spiel. Deswegen viele gestern im Chat angekündigt haben ihr Spielekonto zu kündigen bzw.auslaufen zu lassen . Ich würde gerne mal die Meinung der Leute hier hören die noch aktiv spielen.


----------



## Stueppi (8. April 2015)

*AW: Patch 3.1.2  zerstört Spielebalance*

Das ist typisch für Free2Play (ok, war bei WoW auch schon so), anstatt die schwächeren Klassen anzupassen und die Spielschwierigkeit zu ändern, wird nur alles generfed und wenn man schon beim nerfen ist kann man ja auch gleich ein paar andere Skills so ändern das es wieder mehr sinn macht in zukunft doch ein wenig mehr in den Itemshop zu investieren...

Ja ich bin ein gebranntes Kind was das angeht wegen 4 Jahre Rappelz...


----------

